# I walked away from this one



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I was looking for a deal on an ipad.
found a link on Kijiji for a 64GB 3G, at $790. A few emails had it at $750 and a meeting today. I had the cash, and he was there with the ipad. It looked to be the real deal, though I'm not certain I'd spot a fake. It turned on and seemed to work normally. Was still wrapped in plastic and was clean enough to pass for new.
I was ready to buy, but when I asked to see some I.D. the wheels came off the cart.
He put on a good show of being offended, called me a racist ( he is black and I'm white). And made some ludicrous accusations that I was involved with identity theft.
His story had shifted at some point to "bought it from a friend" from "given as a gift with no receipt." More than enough to walk away. As I did so, what he said amounted pretty much to, if it was a legit deal, why was it on kijiji? Am I naive to think there might be a non-stolen ipad on Kijiji? At $750, it seemed like a good deal, but did not immediately strike me as too good to be true. However this one certainly was. 
I'm guessing it would be pretty hard to get caught with stolen goods, unless the serial number somehow sent up a red flag when trying to register??? but I'm not so keen on supporting the thieving industry in general.
Apple store here I come


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

Good on you for asking for I.d.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You met up with someone and asked to see their ID? Lame.

Everyone should know the risks by dealing with a person off Craigslist, Kijiji... if you don't get the answers you need for your own peace of mind through emails, you can almost be certain it's hot.

Whether or not you decide to follow through with the deal is up to you, however, asking for someone's ID when you've met up doesn't earn you a pat on the back. More like a roll of the eyes... like so:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

kloan said:


> You met up with someone and asked to see their ID? Lame.
> 
> Everyone should know the risks by dealing with a person off Craigslist, Kijiji... if you don't get the answers you need for your own peace of mind through emails, you can almost be certain it's hot.
> 
> Whether or not you decide to follow through with the deal is up to you, however, asking for someone's ID when you've met up doesn't earn you a pat on the back. More like a roll of the eyes... like so:


The fact that the seller failed to produce said ID proves he's a suspicious individual, not to mention multiple stories of where the iPad even came from. There's nothing wrong in wanting to prove someone's identity in a transaction - and the OP didn't, in fact, go through with the deal after he failed to prove who he was.

The only reason that seller would refuse to produce ID is because if the OP did, in fact, purchase the iPad, and found out later it was a hot item, he could possibly recall the name on the ID produced and turn the name over to police - and the seller knows this, which is why he isn't producing ID. It has nothing to do with lame fear of the OP "stealing his identity." That's a cover up reason and nothing short of it.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

You did the right thing. 

And I'm glad nothing untoward happened to you. 
Someone who is willing to profit from thievery, might be willing to do worse things.

For the record, until proved otherwise, I always assume ads posted on kijiji or craigslist or Usedottawa, are _legitimate_. - I've had only good experiences, both buying and selling, with these ad listing services. So I prefer to believe that the fraudsters are in the minority.

(And yes, when I've met someone in a public place to exchange goods for payment, I ask for, and record their identification. Boy, am I ever a lame-o !  )


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not sure where to side on this one. On the one hand, I want to say that it is smart to ask for some form of ID, but to be perfectly honest, if I was selling something legit and a complete stranger was meeting me in an unfamiliar place, I don't think I would have showed you my ID either.

What I might have done is offer to show you the name portion of my driver's license, and nothing more. But more to the point, I think it would have been the OP's responsibility to ask it that way, so I as a seller wouldn't get offended.

We don't really know the full story here. If I was selling something and the person buying was shifty and said "I don't trust you, show me some ID", I'd likely say something along the lines of "Go to hell". But if they seemed cool and said "can you write me a personal receipt with your signature and let me verify your name", I might be inclined to do so.

I've had nothing but success with Craig's and Kijiji, but that doesn't mean there aren't fraudsters out there _on both sides of the equation_.

A7


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Lars said:


> The fact that the seller failed to produce said ID proves he's a suspicious individual, not to mention multiple stories of where the iPad even came from. There's nothing wrong in wanting to prove someone's identity in a transaction - and the OP didn't, in fact, go through with the deal after he failed to prove who he was.
> 
> The only reason that seller would refuse to produce ID is because if the OP did, in fact, purchase the iPad, and found out later it was a hot item, he could possibly recall the name on the ID produced and turn the name over to police - and the seller knows this, which is why he isn't producing ID. It has nothing to do with lame fear of the OP "stealing his identity." That's a cover up reason and nothing short of it.


No need to explain it, I understand the reasoning behind it. I just find it absurd. I have never heard of someone asking for ID when meeting up for a transaction. I've had hundreds of dealings with people, buying and selling, over the years, and not once have I been asked, or have I asked of another, to show iD.

IMO, this is the kind of thing you ask someone in an email before meeting up if they're ok with it.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> The fact that the seller failed to produce said ID proves he's a suspicious individual, not to mention multiple stories of where the iPad even came from. There's nothing wrong in wanting to prove someone's identity in a transaction - and the OP didn't, in fact, go through with the deal after he failed to prove who he was.
> 
> The only reason that seller would refuse to produce ID is because if the OP did, in fact, purchase the iPad, and found out later it was a hot item, he could possibly recall the name on the ID produced and turn the name over to police - and the seller knows this, which is why he isn't producing ID. It has nothing to do with lame fear of the OP "stealing his identity." That's a cover up reason and nothing short of it.


I sell stuff on craigslist fairly frequently, and if a buyer ever asked to see ID, I'd walk away.

The entire point of craigslist is for an anonymous and quick sale. Caveat emptor - learn to read emails as an insight into a person's identity, not just the text it contains. If a reply to an ad isn't written in proper English, with correct spelling and punctuation, then I don't bother responding.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

a7mc said:


> I'm not sure where to side on this one. On the one hand, I want to say that it is smart to ask for some form of ID, but to be perfectly honest, if I was selling something legit and a complete stranger was meeting me in an unfamiliar place, I don't think I would have showed you my ID either.
> 
> What I might have done is offer to show you the name portion of my driver's license, and nothing more. But more to the point, I think it would have been the OP's responsibility to ask it that way, so I as a seller wouldn't get offended.
> 
> ...


ya, i agree with this.

If seeing ID was vital to the transaction for you, then you should have made that clear before the meet up. Some people are really protective of their identity, if not seeing ID was a deal breaker, then tell them before so you don't waste their time.

On the other hand the changing story does sound fishy, so perhaps that warrants the extra caution....but I've been on the other side of the equation (as a seller) where people have wasted my time window shopping or backing out of the deal and it can be frustrating. (not that i've ever been asked for ID....but i'm not sure exactly how i'd take the request either.)


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

kloan said:


> You met up with someone and asked to see their ID? Lame.
> 
> Everyone should know the risks by dealing with a person off Craigslist, Kijiji... if you don't get the answers you need for your own peace of mind through emails, you can almost be certain it's hot.
> 
> Whether or not you decide to follow through with the deal is up to you, however, asking for someone's ID when you've met up doesn't earn you a pat on the back. More like a roll of the eyes... like so:



The thief selling the hot iPad rolled his eyes too. I'm O.K. with that.

I did in fact suggest he show me only the name portion of his D.L., or just any other reasonable way of demonstrating who he was. I met him in the public place ( Tim Hortons) of his choosing at the time of his choosing, I had my cash ready for a sale in good faith. 
I am dressed cleanly and though I've been called many things before, I doubt I strike anyone as "shifty". 
I can think of no reason why an honest person would be reluctant to identify himself.

I'm open to suggestions as to how you verify by email a deal is legit, on non-stolen goods. In the future, yes I would ask in advance that I would want to see I.D. good idea. I'm sure he would have said no for the same reason he did in person, and we would have both saved time. I'd just as soon not waste my time and get any closer than necessary to thieves.

It's not the first time I've bought or sold off kijiji. And I have not always asked for I.D. But a well used dining room table and chairs from a family home is a different animal than a brand new expensive tech gadget still wrapped in the box.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

John Clay said:


> If a reply to an ad isn't written in proper English, with correct spelling and punctuation, then I don't bother responding.


John, lets see if I have this right, if a person, new to canada and the english language, was to reply to one of your ads, you would immediately assume they had nefarious intentions?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lnorman said:


> The thief selling the hot iPad rolled his eyes too. I'm O.K. with that.
> 
> I did in fact suggest he show me only the name portion of his D.L., or just any other reasonable way of demonstrating who he was. I met him in the public place ( Tim Hortons) of his choosing at the time of his choosing, I had my cash ready for a sale in good faith.
> I am dressed cleanly and though I've been called many things before, I doubt I strike anyone as "shifty".
> ...


Usually asking if a receipt's available is a good start. I do that, and also ask for their phone number so I can talk with them, ask them questions I feel are important, without them having the chance to dodge them (as they would in an email).


----------



## bmmr (Nov 25, 2006)

john clay said:


> i sell stuff on craigslist fairly frequently, and if a buyer ever asked to see id, i'd walk away.
> 
> The entire point of craigslist is for an anonymous and quick sale. Caveat emptor - learn to read emails as an insight into a person's identity, not just the text it contains. If a reply to an ad isn't written in proper english, with correct spelling and punctuation, then i don't bother responding.


+1


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

jamesB said:


> John, lets see if I have this right, if a person, new to canada and the english language, was to reply to one of your ads, you would immediately assume they had nefarious intentions?


No, but with broken language, the chance of it being an offshore scammer goes up about 1000%. After a while, you learn the catch-phrases and idiosyncracies of scammers, and it becomes easier to spot them. I receive dozens a week in email wanting to buy "quantity of 100" for shipment to their "export business established year 2002".

At some point you have to make a decision whether it is worth your time to check it out, or cut your (time) losses and disregard.

A receipt with name and phone number would be a must for me. I provide one with everything I sell, commercially or personally.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

jamesB said:


> John, lets see if I have this right, if a person, new to canada and the english language, was to reply to one of your ads, you would immediately assume they had nefarious intentions?


Yes. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got no reason to think that your instincts that this was a bad deal were correct, but I'm firmly with other posters in this thread in that *there's no chance I'd show you ID on a Kijiji transaction*. 

I'd be far more suspicious of you than you would be of me if that came up, even in the initial contact.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

John Clay said:


> I sell stuff on craigslist fairly frequently, and if a buyer ever asked to see ID, I'd walk away.
> 
> The entire point of craigslist is for an anonymous and quick sale..



Is this true? Is anonymity the cornerstone of craigslist? I went to wiki to see what I could find and it was this:

Newmark says that Craigslist works because it gives people a voice, a sense of community trust and even intimacy.

I'll try and ask this in as open a way as I can. It is clear to me why a dishonest seller wants to remain anonymous. What possible reason is there for an honest seller to hide their identity in a legitimate sale?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

lnorman said:


> Is this true? Is anonymity the cornerstone of craigslist? I went to wiki to see what I could find and it was this:
> 
> Newmark says that Craigslist works because it gives people a voice, a sense of community trust and even intimacy.
> 
> I'll try and ask this in as open a way as I can. It is clear to me why a dishonest seller wants to remain anonymous. What possible reason is there for an honest seller to hide their identity in a legitimate sale?


What possible reason is there for a legitimate seller to disclose their identity to an unknown party? My privacy is paramount.

If you're asking for ID in a craigslist meetup, then you shouldn't be using craigslist. Go to a store, and pay retail price for whatever you're getting.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

John Clay said:


> What possible reason is there for a legitimate seller to disclose their identity to an unknown party? My privacy is paramount.
> 
> If you're asking for ID in a craigslist meetup, then you shouldn't be using craigslist. Go to a store, and pay retail price for whatever you're getting.


+1

When you buy anything used, guess what? It might be stolen; seeing someone's ID won't change that.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Mrsam said:


> +1
> 
> When you buy anything used, guess what? It might be stolen; seeing someone's ID won't change that.



I have bought and sold many things used, and have tried my best to avoid stolen goods. To the best of my knowledge I have succeeded. When buying cars for example, (some of which cost less than an iPad) it is mandatory to document the sale including confirming identity of owner. This is to discourage theft. It does work. Your chances of being caught increase if the sale of stolen goods can be traced back to you. That is a deterrent That's why the guy today would not disclose his identity. 

I don't believe that buying anything used necessarily means ignoring it's origins and accepting that it may as well be stolen. I thought kijiji and craigslist created a marketplace for the fair and honest exchange, not as a fence for stolen goods. 

This thread has been very instructive to me. I can see that the view that these shadowy anonymous sales, which encourage theft and make easy the sale of stolen goods are acceptable is pretty widespread. It isn't to me, but I understand the phenomena better now. 
thanks


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

John Clay said:


> What possible reason is there for a legitimate seller to disclose their identity to an unknown party? My privacy is paramount.


Maybe to prove to the seller that you are legitimate, and who you claim to be.
A seller identifying himself is a normal, in fact a required practice if you were to try to sell something to a new/used type retail store or a pawnbroker etc.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

jamesB said:


> Maybe to prove to the seller that you are legitimate, and who you claim to be.
> A seller identifying himself is a normal, in fact a required practice if you were to try to sell something to a new/used type retail store or a pawnbroker etc.


It's not normal on craigslist.

I choose craigslist because I can get higher prices than I would elsewhere, and because it's anonymous. As I've said before, if someone asked me for ID, I would walk away. I really don't care what the other person is comfortable with.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

John Clay said:


> It's not normal on craigslist.
> 
> I choose craigslist because I can get higher prices than I would elsewhere, and because it's anonymous. As I've said before, if someone asked me for ID, I would walk away. I really don't care what the other person is comfortable with.


Same, I'd be offended and would sell it to the next person instead.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Just gotta avoid the shipments to Africa. Especially Nigerians asking about escrow accounts and crazy shipping prices lmao!


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

kloan said:


> Same, I'd be offended and would sell it to the next person instead.


It is clear that John Clay and yourself and others do not want to be identifiable as sellers, though it is less clear why. Assuming you are the rightful owners of what you sell, why the need for anonymity? And if as a buyer, you accept, in fact expect anonymity from your seller, do you care at all about whether they are the rightful owners of what they are selling? If you do, how do you try and verify this without knowing who they are?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lnorman said:


> It is clear that John Clay and yourself and others do not want to be identifiable as sellers, though it is less clear why. Assuming you are the rightful owners of what you sell, why the need for anonymity? And if as a buyer, you accept, in fact expect anonymity from your seller, do you care at all about whether they are the rightful owners of what they are selling? If you do, how do you try and verify this without knowing who they are?


When I sell something, it's usually on forums where I've established my credibility and reputation through numerous positive transactions, with feedback to reflect that.

However through Craigslist or Kijiji, it's based on little more than my email address and usually my phone number. They know my name from my email address and phone number already. It's not so much that I wish to protect my identity, as much as I would just find it insulting having someone ask to see my ID.

When I purchase something, it's done on blind faith (caveat emptor and all that). That's just the nature of the beast. I know the risks, I accept those risks. Thinking someone was shifty, or whatever has never stopped me from buying something, so take that as you will.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

kloan said:


> When I sell something, it's usually on forums where I've established my credibility and reputation through numerous positive transactions, with feedback to reflect that.
> 
> However through Craigslist or Kijiji, it's based on little more than my email address and usually my phone number. They know my name from my email address and phone number already. It's not so much that I wish to protect my identity, as much as I would just find it insulting having someone ask to see my ID.
> 
> When I purchase something, it's done on blind faith (caveat emptor and all that). That's just the nature of the beast. I know the risks, I accept those risks. Thinking someone was shifty, or whatever has never stopped me from buying something, so take that as you will.


I appreciate your efforts to explain yourself. it seems if you provide a name, phone number and email ( presumably real ?) to your kijiji and craigslist buyers you are not actually concerned with anonymity at all simply offended at the temerity of a stranger, who knows nothing at all about you to wish to verify you are who you say you are. 

As for your buying, what you describe as "blind faith", sounds to me more like blind indifference.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

kloan said:


> Thinking someone was shifty, or whatever has never stopped me from buying something, so take that as you will.


So if all the signs, including your own instincts tell you that the item is more then likely stolen, providing the item is what you want, you'd still purchase it, and become an accessory to crime?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

jamesB said:


> So if all the signs, including your own instincts tell you that the item is more then likely stolen, providing the item is what you want, you'd still purchase it, and become an accessory to crime?


That's not at all what I'm saying.

I've never purchased something I was 100% certain was stolen. I have however purchased items that were suspect. I won't pass up on a deal just because I suspect it _might_ be stolen. There are always circumstances that can seem unusual, but that doesn't necessarily mean the person ripped it off. Unless I have no doubts in my mind that it's hot, then yes I will still buy it.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

kloan said:


> Usually asking if a receipt's available is a good start. I do that, and also ask for their phone number so I can talk with them, ask them questions I feel are important, without them having the chance to dodge them (as they would in an email).


How is asking for someone's phone number different than asking them for ID? Isn't a phone number a (light) form of identification in and of itself? What is it about a phone number that sets a distinction in your mind that requesting this info is OK but asking to see a drivers licence is not?

I'm just curious about this aspect of the comment...

What's the security risk in showing someone the picture and name portion of your driver's licence? I get that you wouldn't want to show them the actual DL number...


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually a phone number is not a form of id. I can get a disposable paygo phone for very little money and it has no link to me or my personal information.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

cdncableguy said:


> Actually a phone number is not a form of id. I can get a disposable paygo phone for very little money and it has no link to me or my personal information.


Agreed - the only number I give out on craigslist is a 99c/month disposable number.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the most suspect part of this is someone willing to part with a 64GB 3G iPad for $750? That thing retails for $879. Is that kind of price drop normal for Craigslist/Kijiji?

May be the guy just wanted to get it out of his hands and get some cash for it, but for something given as a gift...well, that's a VERY generous gift. I can't say I have too many friends or relatives who would buy me the top of the line model iPad as a random gift without checking if I wanted it first.

And if he bought it from a friend, how good of a deal did this friend give him? Cause unless the friend was willing to part with a device he presumably paid retail for for 2/3 of the cost, this guy's not making much of a profit off it.

To me, that's the fishiest part of all this.

Frankly, I'd say just go buy the 32GB 3G from Apple for 20 bucks more than you were going to drop for this. Safer purchase, simple and guaranteed not to be stolen.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

kloan said:


> ... Unless I have no doubts in my mind that it's hot, then yes I will still buy it.


What a crock. If you're the ass that bought my digital camera after it was stolen, I want it back! Willfully turning a blind eye--and make no mistake, that is exactly what you're describing--is what makes it worthwhile for thieves to break into our homes and steal.

Craig


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

thadley said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the most suspect part of this is someone willing to part with a 64GB 3G iPad for $750? That thing retails for $879. Is that kind of price drop normal for Craigslist/Kijiji?
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'd say just go buy the 32GB 3G from Apple for 20 bucks more than you were going to drop for this. Safer purchase, simple and guaranteed not to be stolen.


Your numbers are a bit off, but in the end you are pretty much right.
it was advertised at $790 so $90 off retail before taxes or about 20% if you figure in the taxes, then bartered down to 25% discount inc. taxes at $750. To me it looked like a good deal, didn't strike me immediately as _too_ good, but yes it was.
As for the cost of the 32GB 3G at $779 plus tax that is $880 with tax, so it's not $20 more than I was looking at it's $130 more. Even so that is most likely exactly what I will do.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

kloan said:


> That's not at all what I'm saying.
> 
> I've never purchased something I was 100% certain was stolen. I have however purchased items that were suspect. I won't pass up on a deal just because I suspect it _might_ be stolen. Unless I have no doubts in my mind that it's hot, then yes I will still buy it.


Are you sure you don't mean "Unless I think I'll get caught, I'll still buy it"?
If there is a difference between not asking too many questions to avoid being 100% certain it's stolen, and just buying known stolen goods, I don't think it's a difference that is significant.

There will always be thieves and there will always be those who keep them in business by buying from them, turning a blind eye and not asking too many questions. My choice is to try to be neither. You make your own choice.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

lnorman said:


> Your numbers are a bit off, but in the end you are pretty much right.
> it was advertised at $790 so $90 off retail before taxes or about 20% if you figure in the taxes, then bartered down to 25% discount inc. taxes at $750. To me it looked like a good deal, didn't strike me immediately as _too_ good, but yes it was.
> As for the cost of the 32GB 3G at $779 plus tax that is $880 with tax, so it's not $20 more than I was looking at it's $130 more. Even so that is most likely exactly what I will do.


Yeah I was just speaking roughly; tax obviously adds a good bit.

If it helps, as a fairly heavy user, I probably would've been fine with the 16 myself. Got the 32 and it's just barely halfway full, and I've got entire seasons of shows on it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lnorman said:


> You make your own choice.


I have, thank you.

Food for thought though, do you really think a thief is going to rummage through someone's closets to find all the original packaging for the things they're stealing?

Most of the time, when these items indeed are stolen, they're stolen from places of employment, such as Future Shop. Many of the young employees are known to steal items when they first arrive on the truck. I've heard them bragging and joking about it.

If I had even the slightest feeling that what I was potentially buying was stolen from someone's home I would walk away, and likely report the person.

I admit however I don't feel all that remorseful purchasing something that might have been stolen by an employee from a big box store. If that makes me a horrible person in some people's eyes, so be it. I don't feel the least bit bad about it.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

kloan said:


> ... I don't feel the least bit bad about it.





The Dictionary said:


> hypocrisy |hiˈpäkrisē|
> noun ( pl. -sies)
> the practice of claiming to have moral standards or beliefs to which one's own behavior does not conform; pretense.


Craig


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> I have, thank you.
> 
> Food for thought though, do you really think a thief is going to rummage through someone's closets to find all the original packaging for the things they're stealing?
> 
> ...


So because it was stolen from a store its ok?


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> I admit however I don't feel all that remorseful purchasing something that might have been stolen by an employee from a big box store. If that makes me a horrible person in some people's eyes, so be it. *I don't feel the least bit bad about it.*


I don't see the logic in this at all. Because it's stolen from a store then you don't feel bad about buying stolen items? What??


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

kloan said:


> I have, thank you.
> 
> Food for thought though, do you really think a thief is going to rummage through someone's closets to find all the original packaging for the things they're stealing?
> 
> I admit however I don't feel all that remorseful purchasing something that might have been stolen by an employee from a big box store. If that makes me a horrible person in some people's eyes, so be it. I don't feel the least bit bad about it.


 

So many flavors of stolen to choose from eh? Your mother must be so proud!

I don't consider your conjecture food for thought, I consider it rationalizion and nonsense. Stolen is stolen. If you are up for interesting things to think about though, consider this. If this is your standard of buying, then it seems pretty likely (certain?) you ave picked up stolen goods. Have you sold anything you aquired this way? Guess what? That's selling stolen goods too. I can sure see why you want to remain annonymous.

I was curious to know why an honest seller would not identify themself. There may be a reason, but I don't think you are in a position to comment on this.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

lnorman said:


> I was curious to know why an honest seller would not identify themself. There may be a reason, but I don't think you are in a position to comment on this.


it's already been covered, some people are VERY private individuals and don't want to disclose personal info. That alone doesn't make them "dishonest" sellers. 

Personally I'm not so uptight about it, but I've dealt with other people who are. One person didn't want me picking up an item from his house because he had a previous seller banging in his door at 11pm demanding a refund on some electronics which stopped working after a week. I can understand and sympathize with that.

And there is some rational to it. If you know a person's full name, with a phone #, and then an email you can do some damage to them if you were so inclined. You can sign them up for various services online which they don't want.

I can understand you being cautious if you have to buy from someone who refuses to give out personal info, but that alone doesn't mean it's an illegal transaction.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

i-rui said:


> it's already been covered, some people are VERY private individuals and don't want to disclose personal info. That alone doesn't make them "dishonest" .


Agreed. The response was to kloan, who is o.k. With buying it hot, (so long as it's the right flavor of hot). So has his own reasons for accepting and expecting anonymity.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lnorman said:


> Agreed. The response was to kloan, who is o.k. With buying it hot, (so long as it's the right flavor of hot). So has his own reasons for accepting and expecting anonymity.


I never said I wanted to remain anonymous. I always allow people to come to my home to pick up goods they're buying from me, they always know my real name, along with my phone number (that's not a throw away).

I simply stated I'd find it rude/insulting for someone to ask to see my ID. What's so hard to understand about that?

Learn some reading comprehension skills before you spew out the mouth about someone's integrity.

There are plenty of people, probably even on this forum, that are just as comfortable to buy something ripped off from a store. The difference is I'm not afraid to admit it. Like I honestly give a crap what you or someone else thinks of me? I know who I am, the people who've dealt with me know I'm an honest person, that's all that matters to me. My trading reputation speaks for itself.

One more thing, don't ever talk about my f'in mother. Don't make the mistake just because I have a cat as my avatar you can talk s*** about me. tptptptp


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Remaining anonymous when selling on classifieds is for *safety*.

There are too many whackos out there, and there have been some attacks and even murders by people using cragslist and kijiji as a cover for their crimes. 

That's why I said earlier that I'd be far more suspicious of the guy asking for the ID than I would be of the guy refusing to give it. No way, no how is the potential buyer (that don't know anything about) going to get ANY personal information about me. 




thadley said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the most suspect part of this is someone willing to part with a 64GB 3G iPad for $750? That thing retails for $879. Is that kind of price drop normal for Craigslist/Kijiji?.


If anything, I'd say that price is still pretty high. It's always a risk when buying electronics second-hand. Steep discounts need to reflect that, otherwise you're better off buying the new one from the store.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

kloan,
Sorry, I neither know anything about, nor really meant anything about your mother. it's an expression, that is all.
Yes it's true, it was another poster who stated he used these sites to stay anonymous, though you did agree with that post. You have stated you provide your name etc., ( though if you are not willing to provide these strangers with any form of verification it's still not a certain thing to them). 
It's clear you and I work from a different set of morals. I doubt I'm going to convince you stealing, even from faceless big box stores, is wrong, though I feel it is. And I don't think I'm likely to see it your way either. This thread is getting too heated and too personal. My fault too. 
I think we should agree to disagree and let it go.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

kloan said:


> One more thing, don't ever talk about my f'in mother. Don't make the mistake just because I have a cat as my avatar you can talk s*** about me. tptptptp


Hey man you need a chill pill!


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I say buyer/seller beware. I have bought/sold on Kijiji for years with mostly favourable results. I share my cell#, email and normally meet and their home or mine. I did have one gal flip out the day after the sale saying I sold her an ibook that died. I reminded her she used it for about 20mins before making her decision and then she handed me the cash without force. She kept threatening to send someone around to get her money back, saying she worked in a law office and knew her rights. I reminded her that I had kept every piece of correspondence from the start and she stopped bothering me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lnorman said:


> kloan,
> Sorry, I neither know anything about, nor really meant anything about your mother. it's an expression, that is all.
> Yes it's true, it was another poster who stated he used these sites to stay anonymous, though you did agree with that post. You have stated you provide your name etc., ( though if you are not willing to provide these strangers with any form of verification it's still not a certain thing to them).
> It's clear you and I work from a different set of morals. I doubt I'm going to convince you stealing, even from faceless big box stores, is wrong, though I feel it is. And I don't think I'm likely to see it your way either. This thread is getting too heated and too personal. My fault too.
> *I think we should agree to disagree and let it go.*


Agreed. Having a really bad day.. I apologize.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> I simply stated I'd find it rude/insulting for someone to ask to see my ID. What's so hard to understand about that?


To be honest if I were selling something and someone asked for my ID, i would not give it and if that were a condition of the sale so be it, no sale then.

If I go to the store no one asks for my ID.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree, find what you like, agree on a price, meet and exchange, as is deal.
I trust all those I have dealt with on ehmac and haven't had a sour deal yet.
Bought loads on kijiji and after initial contacts you can normally get a feel upon meeting.
Buying a portable, I boot it up, buying a desktop, I have always picked it up at their home.
No id.


----------

